
Curl: Contrastive Unsupervised Representations for Reinforcement Learning - hardmaru
https://mishalaskin.github.io/curl/
======
mlaskin
website:
[https://mishalaskin.github.io/curl/](https://mishalaskin.github.io/curl/)
code:
[https://github.com/MishaLaskin/curl](https://github.com/MishaLaskin/curl)

